# Worth buying a new TV in the UK



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, can anyone tell me if it might be worth it to buy a new big screen HD 3D TV here in the UK sales and put it in our container when we move to Dubai in January? I understand we can also get our VAT back as well, so happy days. Any thoughts? Or can we buy the equivalent in Dubai for similar money.
Cheers 
Jan


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Carefour is one of the cheaper mainstream stores here for TVs

Check out their prices here: Carrefour :: IC4UAE - Home


----------



## clive78 (Nov 23, 2012)

Out of curiosity... How can you get the VAT back. Are you a VAT registered company?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Generally electronics are cheaper in the west (I know for a fact they are cheaper in the States, not absolutely certain for the UK but pretty sure...), you already mentioned you have a whole 40 ft container in the other thread, so that isn't an issue.. I would look at getting it back there, with the VAT exemption and the holiday deals going on now, I would suspect you'd be better off. If you do decide to get one out there, just make sure it has an international warranty on it, the major brands all do em now, that way you can get it serviced here if need be...


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

clive78 said:


> Out of curiosity... How can you get the VAT back. Are you a VAT registered company?


If you have proof of residency outside the EU - eg you're a non UK resident, you can claim the VAT back for purchases maed in the UK at Heathrow.

You must however have a special VAT reclamation receipt which many major chains will offer and take it to the Customs & Excise counter where (I think) I had to show my residency stamp and/or Emirates ID card. They do charge for the service though.

I didn't know about this until we went to an Outlet Village last Summer and when the assistant saw our credit card, he offered us the "special receipt".


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

I was informed that you cannot claim VAT on items you put in a container it has to go on a plane. I would look at prices over here my 64 inch TV was £800 cheaper here than UK. Plus the sales start here 5th of Jan for a month


----------



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks will check that out.
Jan


----------



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, no we are just joe public, its called a Retail Export Scheme, if you are leaving the UK you are entitled to a VAT refund on items intended for export, we bought a new sofa last month and we told the retailer that we are moving abroad and wanted to reclaim the VAT element on it. we had to provide a copy of our passport and a copy of our shipping agents invoice, I am sure that we will be expected to pay import duty on the item, we will see.
Cheers
Jan


----------



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks for that info
Jan


----------



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks for your info we will look into that
Jan


----------



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes if you carry them through customs... not a TV or sofa!....the retailer will give you a Customs Form 407.
Jan


----------



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, I am going with my paperwork to the retailer this weekend so will keep you informed if I come away with my vat.
Your TV sounds like a good bargain, thanks for letting me know that the sales are on as well.
Jan


----------



## Devitt (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi can I ask how much your container is costing and how big it is? Thanks


----------



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes it's a 40ft container and all up cost £5300 door to door with Pickfords, Crown removals quoted about the same.
Jan


----------



## clive78 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cool and good to know... Although I am not taking many belongings with me.


----------



## cartersindubai (Nov 25, 2012)

we had a quote of £4k for a 2oft container, you might be able to squeeze your stuff into a 10ft, but if its not being paid for by your employer it might be as cheap to buy all new stuff when you get to Dubai.
Jan


----------



## clive78 (Nov 23, 2012)

cartersindubai said:


> we had a quote of £4k for a 2oft container, you might be able to squeeze your stuff into a 10ft, but if its not being paid for by your employer it might be as cheap to buy all new stuff when you get to Dubai.
> Jan


Thanks Jan

No I am going to start from scratch over there. Good luck with your move.
Clive


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

cartersindubai said:


> we had a quote of £4k for a 2oft container, you might be able to squeeze your stuff into a 10ft, but if its not being paid for by your employer it might be as cheap to buy all new stuff when you get to Dubai.
> Jan


20ft should be 3,500 from UK, including all packing, protection, loading and unpacking.
at 4,000, you're at the steep end, i think..


----------



## Baraka (Jan 24, 2012)

It's better to buy the TV in the UAE, if you are planning on staying in the UAE, purely for the warranty. 

You may want to check if your TV manufacturer's warranty covers it internationally and what procedures may be if it goes wrong here. 

There isn't a massive difference in price of televisions between the UK and UAE, I'd recommend you buy it here and from a good company/manufacturer themselves in order to have less hassles if something were to go wrong.


----------

